# Regolare luminosità LCD

## Elbryan

Ho un inspiron 640m  :Very Happy: 

Volevo regolare la luminosità del display ma leggendo qua e la su internet mi parlano di acpi/ibm ..

io la sottosezione ibm non la ho, però ho la sottosezione VIDEO/VID/LCD  :Smile: 

idee su come procedere?

----------

## Scen

Se non l'hai già fatto, leggi la guida nella Documentazione Gentoo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap4

----------

## .:chrome:.

probabilmente mi sbaglio, ma l'unico Dell su cui ho messo Linux mi sembrava fosse proprio un 640m... e i controlli sulla tastiera funzionavano, anche perché quelli agiscono direttamente sul circuito di controllo della lampada. sei certo che funzionino bene?

----------

## noppy

ho un dell D620 e i controlli sulla tatiera agiscono direttamente in BIOS (infatti non generano nessun evento ACPI)

----------

## Elbryan

Ho provato..

La combinazione non funziona.. 

L'avevo già provata prima di postare  :Wink: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

io lo manderei a controllare perche' su tutti i dell che ho visto non ho mai notato un funzionamento simile al tuo!

----------

## Elbryan

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> io lo manderei a controllare perche' su tutti i dell che ho visto non ho mai notato un funzionamento simile al tuo!

 

ti dico: dal bios funziona (anche sul boot selector).

Appena entra in linux non funziona più.. suppongo quindi che l'acpi si metta in mezzo bloccando il normale funzionamento del portatile.

----------

## GiRa

```
tail -f /var/log/acpid
```

E schiaccia i tasti così vedi se vengono acchiappati dall'ACPI.

----------

## Elbryan

Scusate il ritardo..

A quanto pare sì, acpid intercetta l'evento.

```

tux ~ # tail -f /var/log/acpid

[Fri Mar 30 19:42:44 2007] action exited with status 0

[Fri Mar 30 19:42:44 2007] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh video LCD 00000086 00000000"

[Fri Mar 30 19:42:44 2007] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:42:44 2007] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:42:44 2007] action exited with status 0

[Fri Mar 30 19:42:44 2007] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh video LCD 00000086 00000000"

[Fri Mar 30 19:42:44 2007] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:42:44 2007] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:42:44 2007] action exited with status 0

[Fri Mar 30 19:42:44 2007] completed event "video LCD 00000086 00000000"

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] received event "video LCD 00000086 00000000"

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] notifying client 7086[103:443]

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] notifying client 7675[0:0]

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh video LCD 00000086 00000000"

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] action exited with status 0

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh video LCD 00000086 00000000"

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] action exited with status 0

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh video LCD 00000086 00000000"

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] action exited with status 0

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:23 2007] completed event "video LCD 00000086 00000000"

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] received event "video LCD 00000086 00000000"

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] notifying client 7086[103:443]

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] notifying client 7675[0:0]

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh video LCD 00000086 00000000"

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] action exited with status 0

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh video LCD 00000086 00000000"

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] action exited with status 0

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh video LCD 00000086 00000000"

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] action exited with status 0

[Fri Mar 30 19:43:26 2007] completed event "video LCD 00000086 00000000"

```

ho premuto qualche volta la combinazione luminosità su e giù  :Smile: 

----------

## GiRa

Probabilemente la gestione della luminosià del tuo LCD quindi può essere fatta via SW.

Cerca in proc ed in sys.

Il bello è che, non essendo hw, puoi impostare comportamenti del tipo: non uso la tastiera da un tot e calo luminosità, la riuso e riaumenta e altre cosette utili.

----------

